# SL 88 Grand is out of tune



## Stevieboy (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi, my SL88 Grand is half a semitone out of tune with my Pianoteq module, does any have any sugestions, many thanks.

Albert


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 4, 2022)

Is the SL88 “in tune” with other instruments / plugins? If that is the case it is highly likely your Pianoteq instance has been transposed one semitone.

According to the Modartt website: “In Options-Midi there is a notes transposition value. You can set this value to anything between -36 and +36.”


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 4, 2022)

Also: welcome to VI Control


----------



## cedricm (Feb 4, 2022)

Seems very strange to me.
You can check with the SL Editor that everything is fine, or contact Studio Logic support, which is very nice in my experience.


----------



## Stevieboy (Feb 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Is the SL88 “in tune” with other instruments / plugins? If that is the case it is highly likely your Pianoteq instance has been transposed one semitone.
> 
> According to the Modartt website: “In Options-Midi there is a notes transposition value. You can set this value to anything between -36 and +36.”


Thanks for your reply. This something of a puzzle as my SL88 plays in tune with a piano sample in Logic Pro but not in Pianoteq, however when I use another midi keyboard with Pianoteq , it plays in tune. I have noticed that my SL88 is generating a lot of pitch bend events, even when a note has not been pressed and without touching any of the pitch/modulation wheels or pedal, so I am at a loss. I have changed to preset 250 and have tried preset 248 but I still have the same problem.


----------



## Stevieboy (Feb 4, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Seems very strange to me.
> You can check with the SL Editor that everything is fine, or contact Studio Logic support, which is very nice in my experience.


Hi Cedricm I tried Studio Logic Support and didn't get a response, Ive just sent them another request.


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 4, 2022)

Can you just disable pitch bend in Pianoteq?


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Feb 4, 2022)

In SL Editor you can completely turn off the pitch bend joystick. Maybe try that & see if it helps?


----------



## Dietz (Feb 4, 2022)

A sample-rate issue, maybe? A semi-tone off sounds much like a 44.1 / 48 kHz difference.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 4, 2022)

Also make sure your Main Transpose is set to +00. This setting is a little too easy to change and it is GLOBAL, hits every preset, and there's no Save. You change the value and it's changed. This may not be the issue since you seem to have this going on in specific areas, but verify it to rule it out.... here's how to check/change that:

Click the middle of the three vertical buttons next to the LCD (doesn't matter which preset you are in)
The GLOBAL/SYSTEM screen will appear, set to the Panic setting, which I think is a way to stop all notes if you are stuck... different topic.
You will see MAIN TRANSPOSE above that, so use the knob as a joystick and go up one click to MAIN TRANSPOSE.
Now just start turning the knob. A spiffy little keyboard will appear and as your turn, the highlighted note changes to pick the transposing value you want. In your case, pick Middle C to zero it out.
That's it, the whole keyboard is changed. Just click the middle button again to return to the list and verify it says +00 for MAIN TRANSPOSE.
Click the bottom button to get out of the menus.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 4, 2022)

BTW, the SL88 does initially have some weird issues like doubling notes, etc. I created a preset to fix that, basically turning off Zones 2-4 (not needed for piano) and because I have external controllers, I've disabled those humorously small joysticks. I would fire up the SL88 Editor and create the preset I've listed below and just see if it works. I wish StudioLogic had set it up to share Presets with an XML file or something but it is what it is. Let me/us know if it helps!


----------



## Stevieboy (Feb 5, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> BTW, the SL88 does initially have some weird issues like doubling notes, etc. I created a preset to fix that, basically turning off Zones 2-4 (not needed for piano) and because I have external controllers, I've disabled those humorously small joysticks. I would fire up the SL88 Editor and create the preset I've listed below and just see if it works. I wish StudioLogic had set it up to share Presets with an XML file or something but it is what it is. Let me/us know if it helps!


Can I say thanks to EVERYONE, who has responded to my post that you have all been amazing and from now on this website is going to be my GO TO site for any music technological problems Im having.

Anyway the good news is through ur many suggestions and me updating my SL Firmware and SL Editor, my SL 88 is now playing in tune with my Pianoteq ! The only remaining 2 problems are that my sustain pedal on Switch 1, doesnt sustain notes and keeps changing the program numbers eg P001 to P002 etc. The second remaining problem concerns the SL Editor which on loading doesnt remember the program changes Ive made (Setting P248 as my Piano Channel) and doesnt communicate with my SL88, any help much appreciated, but like I said Ive been battling my out of tune SL88 for months and u beautiful people sorted it out in a couple of days much love and peace


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 6, 2022)

Stevieboy said:


> The only remaining 2 problems are that my sustain pedal on Switch 1, doesnt sustain notes and keeps changing the program numbers eg P001 to P002 etc. The second remaining problem concerns the SL Editor which on loading doesnt remember the program changes Ive made (Setting P248 as my Piano Channel) and doesnt communicate with my SL88, any help much appreciated


So glad to hear. Sorry, but his means it is just not me. Same or similar issues with my SL88 Studio. The SL editor is a mystery to me. Does not save any changes. Planning to purchase the SLP3D but after seraching the web have concluded that reports are not favorable. So trying to work with two pedals ( Switch 1 sustain and Switch 2 sustenuto). But the editing in either the keyboard or the editor will simply not save the options). Like you, will likely figure this all out but it should not be this hard.


----------



## Stevieboy (Feb 6, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> So glad to hear. Sorry, but his means it is just not me. Same or similar issues with my SL88 Studio. The SL editor is a mystery to me. Does not save any changes. Planning to purchase the SLP3D but after seraching the web have concluded that reports are not favorable. So trying to work with two pedals ( Switch 1 sustain and Switch 2 sustenuto). But the editing in either the keyboard or the editor will simply not save the options). Like you, will likely figure this all out but it should not be this hard.


Hopefully someone on here can help us


----------



## BassClef (Feb 6, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> So glad to hear. Sorry, but his means it is just not me. Same or similar issues with my SL88 Studio. The SL editor is a mystery to me. Does not save any changes. Planning to purchase the SLP3D but after seraching the web have concluded that reports are not favorable. So trying to work with two pedals ( Switch 1 sustain and Switch 2 sustenuto). But the editing in either the keyboard or the editor will simply not save the options). Like you, will likely figure this all out but it should not be this hard.


The SL Editor does not have a great interface. However is does store (save) your changes...

1) when opened, be sure you have selected the PROGRAM tab at the top.
2) double click in the ZONE (there are 4) that you want to edit.
3) that opens a page with all of the parameters for that zone.
4) make changes as desired.
5) click the BACK button in the lower left of the screen.
6) click the STORE button located near the top of the screen.
7) You will get a an "ARE YOU SURE" question, so click on YES.


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 6, 2022)

I do exactly that and when I close and reopen my changes are not there. I would like to show you a video of the actions and maybe you will see what I am missing. Please stay tuned for link.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 6, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> I do exactly that and when I close and reopen my changes are not there. I would like to show you a video of the actions and maybe you will see what I am missing. Please stay tuned for link.


OK... that would lead me to believe that you do not have a MIDI SL Studio connection to the keyboard. Check for the green light in the upper right of the DL Editor screen.


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 6, 2022)

BassClef said:


> OK... that would lead me to believe that you do not have a MIDI SL Studio connection to the keyboard. Check for the green light in the upper right of the screen.


I just took such a nice video, but "green light" is not on. Not connected to keyboard sounds right. So how do I turn it on? Here is the video anywhy... you will see no green light on.https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UVTBG8Zi7fmDaozVW5eHmUenhoyI5Yh6/view?usp=sharing


----------



## BassClef (Feb 6, 2022)

MusicStudent said:


> I just took such a nice video, but "green light" is not on. Not connected to keyboard sounds right. So how do I turn it on? Here is the video anywhy... you will see no green light on.https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UVTBG8Zi7fmDaozVW5eHmUenhoyI5Yh6/view?usp=sharing


1) go to the GLOBAL/MIDI tab
2) select the MIDI input device and MIDI output device from the two drop down lists.
(I use SLMIXUSB port 2 for both)
3) click the box just left of the word CONNECT.
4) upon connection, the box will light up in orange and the green light (upper right) will come on.

NOTE: Mine has NEVER kept the connection after turning off SL Editor. So every time I use it, I have to reconnect.


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 6, 2022)

Oh Good God, exactly as stated in the Manual. They should just pay you and save the price of printing the manual. I did the initial setup ~ 2 years ago and never have messed with it till now. Your help was invaluable. Thanks so much for taking the time to hold my hand.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 6, 2022)

No problem. We old, retired, Chicago roots, music teacher, VI hobbyists must stick together!


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Feb 7, 2022)

Stevieboy said:


> The only remaining 2 problems are that my sustain pedal on Switch 1, doesnt sustain notes and keeps changing the program numbers eg P001 to P002 etc.


Did you fix this? I had the same issue recently after updating the firmware to latest version. To fix it, go to the Global/MIDI page & change the Programs +/- parameter to Off.


----------



## Stevieboy (Feb 8, 2022)

Si_Withenshaw said:


> Did you fix this? I had the same issue recently after updating the firmware to latest version. To fix it, go to the Global/MIDI page & change the Programs +/- parameter to Off.


Yep, thanks to Basscleff !! Pedal is working fine and Ive learnt a lot about the SL Editor its not quiet as scary as it looks, guess the manual could have been written better. But yes all my issues have been solved this is an unbelievable website ! Thanks again for everyones help !


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 8, 2022)

One thing I’ve noticed with my SL88 Grand is that if I want to connect to the SL Editor but the controller is already connected to Cubase, I need to close Cubase and then power off and back on the SL88, and then I can open the SL Editor, click connect, and get the green connected light.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 8, 2022)

SL Editor should allow for auto connection upon launch!


----------



## cedricm (Feb 8, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> One thing I’ve noticed with my SL88 Grand is that if I want to connect to the SL Editor but the controller is already connected to Cubase, I need to close Cubase and then power off and back on the SL88, and then I can open the SL Editor, click connect, and get the green connected light.


You shouldn't need to. Do you you SL2 midi to connect to the SL Editor?


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 8, 2022)

cedricm said:


> You shouldn't need to. Do you you SL2 midi to connect to the SL Editor?


Just USB. I forgot to add that this is probably a Cubase thing.


----------



## nickcc (Feb 10, 2022)

Dietz said:


> A sample-rate issue, maybe? A semi-tone off sounds much like a 44.1 / 48 kHz difference.


I was going to say possible sample rate mismatch. I've had this a couple of times in Cubase, simply changing the project sample rate fixed it (for me 48Khz). Took a while to realise what it was. Had me very confused for a time. Not sure if this is the issue here though but worth checking.


----------



## nickcc (Feb 10, 2022)

Just realised this has been solved. Glad you sorted it.


----------

